# [SOLVED]bcm43xx issue with kernel 2.6.24-r3 (gentoo-sources)

## Goundy

Hi everybody, How're you doing ?  :Smile: 

So I got a 2.6.23 kernel, it works perfectly, but yesterday I installed the 2.6.24-r3 one and got a problem with my wireless card (bcm4318).

I reinstalled my drivers (bcm43xx and acer_acpi for my acer laptop). I modprobe them successfully (no error message) but my wireless interface (eth1) disappeared !

Even when I do ifconfig -a I don't see it :/ I really don't understand.

I activated the bcm43xx driver in my kernel and here's my .config file:

http://rafb.net/p/SKVChW58.html

Thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

Hi,

emerge the b43-fwcutter and use the b43 kernel driver as you passed the 2.6.24 line.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware

----------

## pappy_mcfae

In order to use your particular card, you need to use the b43 option in the kernel. You also have to download the proper firmware. And finally, you have to emerge b43fwcutter. 

For information on the new firmware, and further information on the b43 and b43legacy drivers, go to this site. It has all the information you need, as well as wget commands that will get you the latest firmware.

Words to the wise: 

a) if you change the name of your wireless adapter in your /etc/conf.d/net file (from wlan0 to eth0 for example), you will want to emerge iproute2. If you do so, and you use a static IP address, you will have to invoke the address, net mask, and broadcast settings thusly in your /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )
```

b) the b43 interface is painfully slow. In my tests with it, I couldn't get over 1MB/s throughput. 

c) it is also fairly unstable, and will stall for no reason, especially copying large files (20 megs or larger)

You will definitely get better throughput using ndiswrapper. Unfortunately, ndiswrapper doesn't work with Broadcom cards if your kernel version is over 2.6.22.x. Both of the latest vanilla and gentoo .22 kernel versions are patched for the root exploit, so you don't lose security while gaining decent wireless throughput with ndiswrapper.

Hope that helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Goundy

Hi back

Thanks for that guys,

But it doesn't work :/, I did all that is said on the paper, I load the b43 driver (no errors) but my wireless interface is still absent :/

Strange problem

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Perhaps you might want to check out my bug report on the issue. It's a bit to weed through, but I did get b43 working with my system...albeit with very slow throughput.

Beyond that, my only other suggestion would be to downgrade to 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10, and use ndiswrapper instead. Ndiswrapper provides better throughput, better stability, and greater configurability than the b43, or b43legacy, or bcm43xx. I have done much testing on this issue.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Goundy

Hi back,

 *Quote:*   

> b43-phy1: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found
> 
> phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'
> 
> phy1: Failed to initialize wep
> ...

 

:/

Guess what, I'll stay on my 2.6.23 kernel (bcm43xx works fine with it), and I'll wait for b43 updates and stability  :Smile: 

Thanks pappy

----------

## kds66

Although I got b43 working with gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3, I am now back to ndiswrapper. The maximum throughput I observed with b43 was a disappointing 11 Mbit/s, even with the computer sitting next to the WLAN switch.

----------

## downer

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, ndiswrapper doesn't work with Broadcom cards if your kernel version is over 2.6.22.x. Both of the latest vanilla and gentoo .22 kernel versions are patched for the root exploit, so you don't lose security while gaining decent wireless throughput with ndiswrapper.

 

That is simply not true, I have used ndiswrapper with pretty much every 2.6.23 release of tuxonice-sources, and now with 2.6.24-r3 (and even wpa_supplicant). works like a charm!  :Smile: 

Cheers,

//D

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Firstly, it simply isn't true for you. Until you work with my systems, and the systems of so many others who have had this problem since the introduction of the .23 line, you might not want to make pronouncements on what is or isn't true. 

I'm glad your system works as you say it does. Perhaps instead of telling absolute truths, or crowing about your system, you might want to share what you did to make it work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## downer

Well, that it works for me kinda proves that your statement that "ndiswrapper doesn't work with Broadcom cards if your kernel version is over 2.6.22.x" is false, now doesnt it?  :Smile: 

That said, i didnt mean to imply that it was easy to get it running or even possible on all revisions of the hardware out there... Sorry if it came off as that. 

It took me about a month to get it working properly (this was back on 2.6.22), I basically followed every howto, forum thread and suggestion found on google until it suddenly started working, trying out like 4-5 different drivers that people recommended to use with ndiswrapper in the process. And since I got it working it has been doing that through every kernel upgrade (a few tweaks required of course, like rebuilding ndiswrapper and so on, but nothing major).

If you search for my posts here you will find several unanswered threads about this card, like the weird tendency to not show up in lspci at all from time to time (fixed by a reboot) and a few with suggestions on how to get it working.

//D

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *downer wrote:*   

> Well, that it works for me kinda proves that your statement that "ndiswrapper doesn't work with Broadcom cards if your kernel version is over 2.6.22.x" is false, now doesnt it? 

 Once again, for you, but you are right, I am not speaking the absolute truth, either...since there are people who make it work.

 *Quote:*   

> That said, i didnt mean to imply that it was easy to get it running or even possible on all revisions of the hardware out there... Sorry if it came off as that. 

 No problem.

 *Quote:*   

> It took me about a month to get it working properly (this was back on 2.6.22), I basically followed every howto, forum thread and suggestion found on google until it suddenly started working, trying out like 4-5 different drivers that people recommended to use with ndiswrapper in the process. And since I got it working it has been doing that through every kernel upgrade (a few tweaks required of course, like rebuilding ndiswrapper and so on, but nothing major).
> 
> If you search for my posts here you will find several unanswered threads about this card, like the weird tendency to not show up in lspci at all from time to time (fixed by a reboot) and a few with suggestions on how to get it working.

 Trying to get stubborn hardware to work properly is a drag sometimes. Since the .22 version of the kernel still supports my card, and works with my systems without too much pain, there's no need to switch..I figure eventually, someone will figure out how to make ndiswrapper work with the .24 kernel. I have other things to explore.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

